# Bunker..



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi guys.. thought I would share some pictures of my new foster .. 

A little about him. He's 2.5 yrs old and weighs 122lbs (yes its not a typo.. 122lbs).. he's about 4 inches taller than Coal my lab (who weighs 85-90lbs). and is the sweetest boy who just really wants a lot of attention. he needs to lose about 40lbs and we are working on it.. he doesnt much care for the plain kibble but he will get used to it :

His owner has had several strokes and couldn't remember if he had fed Bunker or not so he would feed him again. And also couldn't remember if he had put flea meds on him or not. Bunker would also dig out of the run they had him in and that's why he's missing hair on his back. 

He's totally vetted, HW negative and just a sweet boy. Totally housebroken goes into his crate without a peep and goes to sleep. would love to sleep in my bed though.. he takes up the whole bed :doh:

I got him in on Saturday and we were told that they had put flea meds on his already so I didn't do that. He was itching soooo bad that I finally decided to stress him out a little and give him a bath.. was better than him chewing himself more and scratching like crazy... Trying to get a 122lb dog in the tub who doesn't want to go wasn't easy but I did it.. As soon as the water him it started turning red and the fleas started popping out everywhere.. had several hundred on him.. and he laid down in the tub and was enjoying the attention. he's flea free now and itching less.. put him on benadryl and keep him coated with gold bond and he's on antibiotics for all of the open sores on his legs and belly... hopefully he will be feeling better soon!!! 

We think hes a lab/golden mix although the family said hes a golden. not sure. maybe once his hair starts growing back we will know for sure.. but hes chewed off most of it... 

Here are some pics

















Man Mom hes a lot bigger than me.. 









eww Casey...lol..









how can you resist this sweet face .. I love his eyes..


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

One more picture of him in his crate...lol..


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He looks so sweet! What a handsome boy! I bet he felt so much better after his bath. He's got a great mom!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a big boy, reminds me of one we had in rescue, he was a huge golden/lab/something mix. I see some feathering on his hips, I bet his coat gets longer now that you've gotten rid of the fleas and his skin can heal. Bunker is a lucky boy to end up at your house.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a real sweetheart. I bet his fur will come back nicely now that he has had a flea bath. Poor big guy! I love that last picture. He has such a great expression. Thank you for taking him in for some much needed help. He sure found the right place to go.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, what a handsome guy he is! I can't believe he is that overweight, 40 lbs. is a lot...but I'm sure with your crew around, too, he'll be getting lots of exercise and it will come off.

I do love that last pic, he does have the sweetest eyes, what a love!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I feel so bad for him right now.. he itches so much.. hes got bites everywhere... in between his toes, on the backs of every leg, his groin area has open sores and his neck and his tail.. ugh... he was acting like he felt a lot better after his bath.. and gave him a Capstar to kill any of the other fleas that were on him... 

will try and give him another bath in the next day or so... Selsum blue really seems to help with itchy skin..


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

GoldenShamus said:


> Oh, what a handsome guy he is! I can't believe he is that overweight, 40 lbs. is a lot...but I'm sure with your crew around, too, he'll be getting lots of exercise and it will come off.
> 
> I do love that last pic, he does have the sweetest eyes, what a love!


Oh u should see him in person.. have never seen a dog with a double chin before ... and hes got rolls around his belly.. cant even see his privates hes that chunky...  and it may not be 40lbs.. thats just what Mary said to me on Saturday.. we will see.. he does need to loose some though.. 

He does like to play fetch though so thats good.. and I am hoping he will play with CHris once he settles in more.. Chris loves to run around the yard and usually no one wants to play with him... lol.. poor guy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bunker looks like a big sweet boy. I think once he gets his hair back and will look more like a golden. It is so sad when something like that happens with their owners and they love their dogs and just cant take care of them. Hope he gets a new furever home soon.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> I feel so bad for him right now.. he itches so much.. hes got bites everywhere... in between his toes, on the backs of every leg, his groin area has open sores and his neck and his tail.. ugh... he was acting like he felt a lot better after his bath.. and gave him a Capstar to kill any of the other fleas that were on him...
> 
> will try and give him another bath in the next day or so... Selsum blue really seems to help with itchy skin..


I had fostered a senior golden who got major itchies, the vet prescribed a medicated shampoo, I'm trying to remember the brand name. But, I do know that Resicort, also prescribed from the vet, for my golden has worked very well. I use it on his feet when he starts to chew the bottom of them and it's a leave on lotion. It has worked wonders for us so far~you might ask your vet about it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lil,

Does Bunker know he's facing the wrong way in that photo? Or, is he that smart and knows he needs to look at the camera!!! 

Thank you for the update on GB, Lil!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What a good looking boy he is!!! So happy for him that you are fostering--He'll be healthy and happy in no time!!!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

GoldenShamus said:


> I had fostered a senior golden who got major itchies, the vet prescribed a medicated shampoo, I'm trying to remember the brand name. But, I do know that Resicort, also prescribed from the vet, for my golden has worked very well. I use it on his feet when he starts to chew the bottom of them and it's a leave on lotion. It has worked wonders for us so far~you might ask your vet about it.



thanks! I will ask her about it...


----------

